# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Cơ hội nhận được laptop đỉnh ASUS ZENBOOK bằng cách trả lời câu hỏi trong cuộc thi ASUS AiCloud

## seoerGBVN

để chào mừng sự ra đời của hệ sinh thái đám mây mới “asus aicloud” vừa mới được asus giới thiệu tại triển lãm ifa 2012 tại berlin – đức đầu tháng 9 vừa qua, asus việt nam tổ chức một cuộc thi nhỏ trên fanpage asus với những phần quà vô cùng hấp dẫn có giá trị nhằm tạo điều kiện người tiêu dùng có thể tiếp cận trải nghiệm cũng như hiểu biết hơn về dịch vụ đám mây thông minh của mình.

​​​thể lệ và cách thức tham gia: các bạn chỉ cần xem video clip về asus aicloud và trả lời câu hỏi trên fanpage của asus là các bạn sẽ có cơ hội nhận được laptop đỉnh asus zenbook và thiết bị wireless router mới nhất rt-ac66u từ asus, cuộc thi không quá khó mà phần thưởng thì vô cùng hấp dẫn, còn đợi chờ gì nữa mà không tham gia đi các fan thân mến :lick:

​​​
để tham gia và biết chi tiết hơn về cuộc thi, các bạn vào fanpage asus theo link sau nhé:https://www.facebook.com/vn.asus.rog

chúc các bạn may mắn nhé ^^

----------

